

On this shirt is the name of the person who bought the last one - ChronoGawd
https://www.thisisashirt.com/

======
PeterWhittaker
This is what you get if you try this from Canada:

{"__PHP_Incomplete_Class_Name":"EasyPost\\\Error","httpStatus":400,"httpBody":"{\"error\":\"Invalid
State Code. \"}","jsonBody":{"error":"Invalid State Code. "},"param":"I"}

------
ChronoGawd
Free to answer any questions about the project, making the shirts, getting it
automated with making the shirts, process, anything. Lose to hear feedback!

~~~
theshaun
Interesting idea.

What if I order two shirts in consecutive order? Am I not myself?

~~~
ChronoGawd
This question is one for the ages my dear friend.

